# cracked beads



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

jkfox624 said:


> Call me a hack but i started using the trimtex vinyl corners. Use the trimtex glue and a coat of 45 min mud for first coat.


Sometimes vinyl bead is the better choice. Like currently we're doing an Onyx Shower with two cornerbeads on each side. If I use metal, the moisture of that area will rust it out just like the last one.


----------

